# Short Luteal Phase - Help I'm new to all of this!! ~



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am new to all of this so please forgive me if I have missed something!

I am trying to find some info on Short Luteal Phases and the causes of this.  I know that a lack of Progesterone can cause this but is there anything else?

I have been TTC for 18 months and have just had IUI which was a BFN.  I ovulated about day 18/19 but AF arrived at day 28 making my luteal phase only 9/10 days.  I am worried this may be the end for me!!!  

Any comments, suggestions, help gratefully received!

Good Luck to everyone. 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Button76

Ive just done a search using the Words "Short luteal phrase" and came up with a dozen or so posts,

I would suggest you do the same search and have a read through the replies, Unfortunatly its one area my brain stubbonly refuses to work out! so I am hopless at helping 

I am sorry your IUI failed  are you trying another IUI 
Link to IUI board
CLICK HERE

You may also find your Clinic or hometown has a thread 
if you do another search.
I hope this is helpfull to you, and I hope to see you around the boards

I also hope that by Joining us here on FF you will find support and Infomation on your journey to being a parent
Wishing you Friendship  &   


~Dizzi~


Also Don't Forget to pop into the  
for a  
For information about ONE 2 ONE chat CLICK HERE


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Dizzi

Thanks for your help.  I will try all of these things and see what I come up with.

Am going to see my Consultant again next week so I guess we will see what he says. Hopefully he will be able to give me some encouragement and reassurance.

Getting very fed up with it all.  Believe it or not I have 4 friends who are currently going through all of this.  We all seem to have different problems.  It's good to know that you are not on your own but it certainly doesn't make it any easier.

This site is fab.  Can't believe that I have only just found it!!

x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi button and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems with ttc so far and the BFN. This site is fantastic for advice and support and dizzi has left some great links so be sure to try them out and pop along to the chat room when u feel ready.

Kate xx​


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Button,

It is a problem I have too. I am about to start IVf 2 . Apart from progesterone that docs don't want to prescribe to me apart from during treatment as they say not a big problem as only slightly short, I am doing accupuncture and just started herbs ( which I will stop during treatment). I have only had chinese herbs for one month and instead of ovulating day 11 I have ovulated day 14, I don't know yet how my luteal phase is going to be as waiting for period but I would say it is worth trying to regulate hormones that way. besides all Gynecologists /IVF specialists I have spoken to have agreed that accupuncture is the best alternative treatment to have . 
I am sending some bubbles your way ,
Future Mummy


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi FutureMummy

Thanks for your reply.  I am going to book acupuncture tomorrow and see whether that improves things.  I have also read that Vit B6 and Agnus Castus can help with sorting your cycle out.

Good Luck with your IVF, when are you going to start?

Button xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Button,

I am starting sometimes next week on day 2 of my period. God this is going to be another rollercoaster time as we are trying for blats and as I am on a short protocole, I get less eggs. ( I am 40 , so they can't give me a protocole that gives too many eggs otherwise it could stop ovulation in longer term).To go to blasts means we take a risk there are no embryos left to transfer. However if not enough embryos to start with then we won't be able to go to blats. They require 6 min.
We'll see. 
If you go to an accupuncturist, make sure he/she is registered.
Future Mummy


----------

